# Help Finding Good Steel Building Company



## spaker (Jul 12, 2006)

My garage has become too filled for me to use it as a workspace so I am looking to add a small steel building or shed in my backyard that I can use to do work.  I found a good price at a1 steel building website.  I have not heard much about them and could not find any reviews about them.  Does anyone know about them or should I just pay extra and go with a more known company?

thanks


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello and Welcome Spaker:
I plan to build a SteelMaster building in the near future. They can show pictures of their buildings that survived Hurricane Katrina while I can show you conventional steel buildings here in my area that didn't survive an F4 tornado. I can see where SteelMaster would be much easier for a small crew with limited experience to build (which cuts the cost) and they have some incentives now.
[email protected] or 800-341-7007 ext 8113
Glenn


----------



## Tool-Girl (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Spaker!

I've recently added a metal storage shed to my backyard and I love it!  They have tons of styles to choose from and you can even buy pre-fabricated ones.  If you want to tackle this project yourself, they even have installation kits with instructions that make it very easy to construct.


----------



## Boston (Feb 3, 2008)

You might want to check out HomeStars.com at http://www.homestars.com to read reviews on local companies--New York is in their system now.  The site is a free community where people read and write reviews on home improvement contractors.

Otherwise, a simple Google search for "[company name] problems" might give you some research material as well.

Good luck!


----------



## ToolGuy (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey Boston, that's a good site. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## guyod (Feb 4, 2008)

Dont have your Mom go on there and praise your business Toolguy.


----------

